# Enamel Hypoplasia



## TheBugsMomma

Has anyone ever heard of this? My toddler has white spots on her teeth. She only has them on the top ones and you can't really tell unless you look really good. We don't use fluoride toothpaste so I don't think that's why she has them and I don't think it is decay because she has had them since her teeth came in and they haven't changed at all. And they are just as hard as the rest of her teeth. But...I have them too. They showed up when my adult teeth came in. I remember my mom asking the dentist and he said it was because I had a high fever as a baby. I did have a low fever about half way through my pregnancy with her. Do you think that could be why? Or do you think it's something genetic and my dentist was wrong? Sorry to write a book. Lol


----------



## Ratchet

My daughter (now 3-1/2) has this from being born at 27 weeks. Although when I bring it up at the dentist, they have said "it's just the enamel" and her teeth look great. They have never used the term "enamel hypoplasia" maybe because they don't know about it as a medical condition or maybe, because her teeth are in really good shape otherwise, it just doesn't matter. But her teeth don't look like what you describe. Her teeth almost have a'crumbled' texture, like her eye tooth on the left, instead of coming to a nice point, is just all short and jagged. It's mostly on her left and I just looked it up again, and came across a thing about how in preemies it usually is on the left. Interesting. I can't find any good pics to describe her teeth, all the ones online are either gross or more like what you are describing.

So, not all that helpful, but I posted a year or so ago about this and I don't think anyone here had experience with it so I didn't want you do feel too lonely!


----------



## TheBugsMomma

That's very interesting about how it's on the left. I wonder why? 
Dd was to term and has never had any real illnesses besides just a cold. So I have no idea why she has them. Except genetics. 
I have always had very strong teeth too. I've never had a cavity even. Hopefully your lo will have the same luck


----------

